# best types of tshirts for printing



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello all, 

What would you suggest as a good tshirt to print screen prints on?


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

What you really want to provide its depends on this.


----------



## Enjolras (Oct 18, 2012)

patpeazy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> What would you suggest as a good tshirt to print screen prints on?


The kind that work.


----------

